# Extreme Birdhouse , Animal Planet Airing Date .



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone , I just found out the airing date for my segment on Animal Planet .
The airing date is April 18 at 10 pm .The show is Animal Planet,s Most Outrageous (Pet Digs )

They have a reminder notice for anyone who has a bad memory like myself . It will be aired a few times on the 19th also .

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=15.803.126802.3796.2


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratulation and thank you for the reminder.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome!!!! Oh I hope I see it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great John:

Get your VCR hooked up


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

TV star now, I can't wait to see this


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool! I'll make note to my friends and family to watch too! So, can we have your autograph? Can you get a video to post here or on U-Tube? A celebrity!

Hey Karson: VCR's are old hat. Blue Ray's are the new technology. Too bad the Beta systems are out too. They were superior to VCR's.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sorry I'll be in the woods camping. I hate to miss it.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing this, unfortunately I'll have family form out of the country then, BUT thankfully I've got a TIVO. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome! I am setting my Tivo when I get home tonite!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the great comments . 
I don,t get it on my dish so i will post it on You tube after it airs .


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

John, thats pretty cool, congradulations. I built a small birdhouse a couple years ago, I'm not sure if I'm ready to share it to the internet yet.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tivo'd and ready to go. Congrats John.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Woodchuck and Russel !!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I have also set a reminder. Lookin forward to seeing the show. Can I have your autograph? LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi John;

Congratulations. If anyone deserves this honor, it's you!

I hope you make a ton of money through it.

I still want your autograph, before you too famous to remember us little people.

Lee


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

Way to go John, After looking at your projects it's no wonder your going to be on.

Great job,
Al


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the very nice comments . I get a really stupid look on my face whenever i think about it . lol


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats to you, I'll watch for it.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

so it airs tomorow.. i'll be watching for it


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I just found out that our Animal Planet show in Canada is not the same as the one in the states so we don,t get the same programming . They said we will get it eventually . If someone can record it and post a link to YouTube that would be great .


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's too bad  How disappointing for you!

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Any updates on your segment? Did anyone get it online? Can it be viewed at Animal Planets' site? Do they have a site?

I don't have cable.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

They are sending me a copy of the show this week so i will post it ASAP . 
For anyone who missed it in the states it will air one more time Saturday April 25 at 5 pm


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Make sure you do a fresh post to let us know!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome show. Just wish they could have spent more time with ya


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

It was nice to see that you did not put on a dress suit and tie for the camera crew.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone ! It was way too cold to wear a suit that day . lol 
My Birds and Blooms article is also out , May issue .
I have a copy of the segment and now i just have to figure out how to add it here .


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey John, I was mulling around the house yesterday and heard them mention extreme birdhouses on TV. I thought "There's a Lumberjock that makes some pretty extreme birdhouses"... Sure enough, there you were!

Very neat spot they did, and excellent birdhouses! Congrats! Can I have your autograph???? =]


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone , For any one who missed my show the first time around it will be airing a few more times this week . May 24Th and May 30Th . http://animal.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=15.803.126802.3796.2 The show is called (Pet Digs )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey John
Great news this is super cool.


----------

